# Ruskie Quartz



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

Right thinking of adding a few Russian Military quartz pieces to my collection if I can find some.

Just wondered if these suffer the same fate as some swiss ones where they do not line up correctly with the markers etc and if they are reliable.

Most of the poljots etc i see are all auto/chrono so not sure if quartz is available?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Slava made a few a quartz models back in the days of the USSR. I've got one myself and maybe I'm lucky, but the second hand does line up with markers.

Here it is:


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

I like the look of that will have a scout round thanks for the info mate


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

What about a Slava Transistor? :lol: It's an electric and the ones I've seen cost a small fortune but it's a beauty and a heck of a watch. Paul has some very interesting threads about Russian electrics: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=68297


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

I like the look of those are these similar to the hummer watches? as I have owned an omega electric in the past and was addicted to the noise!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a Luch quartz,


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

watchzone said:


> I like the look of those are these similar to the hummer watches? as I have owned an omega electric in the past and was addicted to the noise!


Yeap, copy of the Accutron but with slight advantages acording to one of Paul's reviews and IIRC.

And don't forget all the digital watches :lol: http://www.netgrafik.ch/elektronika-watches.htm


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> What about a Slava Transistor? It's an electric and the ones I've seen cost a small fortune but it's a beauty and a heck of a watch. Paul has some very interesting threads about Russian electrics: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=68297


This one? I like mine. Hums away nicely and keeps quite good time. Nice size, too.


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

@ martinzx is that made from stainless? I like that also and if poss would prefer stainless steel construction if poss


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Want.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> Want.


Can't have.









...but they're there to be had on the Bay. Keep an eye open for them - they're usually in quite abad state (it's plated, not s/s), but every now and then they show up looking good...

There's one on at the moment - search for Luch 3055 - looks really good. And at $150 it should


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Draygo said:


> What about a Slava Transistor?
> 
> >> This one? I like mine. Hums away nicely and keeps quite good time. Nice size, too.


I don't know why I typed that - I know mine's a Luch. Doh. Must drink more coffee.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> I don't know why I typed that - I know mine's a Luch. Doh. Must drink more coffee.


 :lol: :lol: I say you can never have enough coffee in your blood, in fact now that I said that I should start shooting coffee instead of drinking it 

But I think you wrote that because these old Soviet watches tended to be the same thing, it was not so much the brand but the factory. And even so, a lot of stuff was shared. I think the Transistor is very different though, I never saw one on ebay but I was offered one once by the Russian guy that bought my wrecked Okeah and he wanted something like US$600 or 700 for it. I thought he must be joking but then I checked the prices and it was a fair price.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

watchzone said:


> @ martinzx is that made from stainless? I like that also and if poss would prefer stainless steel construction if poss


All the USSR quartz watches, are chrome plated, in fact all USSR watches are chrome plated with the exception of Vostok divers AFAIK 

Cheers Martin


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

thanks for that Martin thats what i thought to be honest will keep an eye out


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

Lampoc said:


> Slava made a few a quartz models back in the days of the USSR. I've got one myself and maybe I'm lucky, but the second hand does line up with markers.
> 
> Here it is:


I have this exact same Slave. Love the green color.


----------



## samun (May 17, 2012)

subject about the rocket quartz, but no, not one photo of the quartz rocket.


----------



## samun (May 17, 2012)

Here such original hours are in my collection.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

samun said:


> Here such original hours are in my collection.


Holy Molly!!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

So

KBAPU

means "QUARTZ" :yes:

Love that Raketa Samun, the "stars" design is really good. I have a couple of 24 hour Raketa mechanicals. Good watches!


----------



## samun (May 17, 2012)

Here such original hours are in my collection.

If you paid attention figure 12 3 6 9 are put on glass. It is well visible on 2 photos.


----------



## Bish (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes itâ€™s even pronounced â€˜Quartzâ€™ near enoughâ€¦!

Ðš = K

Ð' = V

Ð = A

Ð = R

Ð¦ = â€˜TSâ€™ KVARTS â€˜Quartzâ€™â€¦â€¦..


----------



## Afka (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice military style quartz models were made by Raketa:


----------

